
Artificial consciousness and the nature of reality (Joshua Bach) - novalis78
https://youtu.be/P-2P3MSZrBM
======
Funes-
Already on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23923183](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23923183)

